# Caregiver Laws in Oregon (I need help) Thanks!!!



## stunzeed (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am from Oregon and have a friend with a med marijuana card who would like to make me his caregiver. My problem is I was convicted of a class C felony "Manufacturing Marijuana" charge 4 years ago. Can I still be his caregiver???? I also have a child that lives in the house and I dont want to break any laws there either so any help would be much appreciated!!!! Thanks and happy hollidays!!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Dec 28, 2006)

morning stunz....I'm not familiar with Oregons med law stipulations, but I "am" in a mmj state. 
  I know two "Card carrying" mmj patients and one "caregiver" here that have previous felony convictions.


----------



## HGB (Dec 28, 2006)

being a Oregon caregiver and MMJ card holder I'm pretty sure you cant with that felony conviction.


give these nice peeps a call and ask for donna CLICK she is pretty up to date on oregon laws  

grow on


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 28, 2006)

I found the info I was looking for and here it is to anyone who may have a felony that wants to either be a primary cardholder or a caregiver.

ORS. 475.304 Marijuana grow site regestration system; rules.

6 (c) A person other than the registry identification cardholder who has been convicted of violating ORS. 475.840 (1) a or b may not produce marijuana for a registry card holder within 5 years of the date of conviction for violating ORS 475.840 (1) a or b if the conviction was a first offense.

Now that being said we need to know what ORS. 475.840 is and this is what it says.


ORS. 475.840 Prohibited acts generally; penalties; affirmative defense for certain peyote uses.

(1) Except as authorized by ORS 475.005 to 475.285 and 475.840 to 475.980, it is unlawful 
for any person to manufacture or deliver a controlled substance. Any person who violates 
this subsection with respect to:

(a) A controlled substance in Schedule I, is guilty of a Class A felony, except as 
otherwise provided in ORS 475.860.

(b) A controlled substance in Schedule II, is guilty of a Class B felony, except as 
otherwise provided in ORS 475.878, 475.880, 475.882, 475.888, 

So being as mine is a Class c schedule III I believe I would be eligible.


----------



## greenear (Jan 1, 2007)

I really think if I were you I would steer clear, There are no guarantees with the law. If you get busted they will look at you from the worst view.


----------



## HGB (Jan 1, 2007)

greenear said:
			
		

> I really think if I were you I would steer clear, There are no guarantees with the law. If you get busted they will look at you from the worst view.



thats to funny there lol

I think they should bust us all at once and see how they intend to house us  

the state has the right idea here... free the weed and fek the the federal  government and there ideas and brain washing...


I say get ya green card and go for it  

grow on


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> thats to funny there lol
> 
> I think they should bust us all at once and see how they intend to house us
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice. I applied and I got it.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats stunz''..on becomeing a "LEGAL" marijuana grower!!! "D


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Hick. Whats the difference though really. Federal Law doesnt recoginize my legal grow site. Until that day I must still stay in the shadows so to speak.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> thats to funny there lol
> 
> I think they should bust us all at once and see how they intend to house us
> 
> ...


 
:aok:


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Eman,

My advice to anyone in a Med Marijuana state would be get your card or sign on for someone else as a caregiver. It is pretty easy in Oregon, California, and Nevada but I dont know about any other states. It sure is nice not to have to worry about every knock at the door. Thanks to all who support Medical Marijuana and please keep up the good work. The world needs it believe me. 


Stunzeed..


----------



## HGB (Feb 13, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. I applied and I got it.
> 
> Stunzeed..



your welcome..... and it is nice not to have worry about knocks at the door  

grow on


----------

